# Omega Ww I - Trench? Or Not!



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Any advice on this one greatfully received. Looking for info on dating and authenticity. So over to the experts.

Pictures provided by owner. Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry do not mean authenticity as to fake or not, As it is coming from a reliable and trustworthy source, its just I thought these period models had hinged case back? and would you put it at a WWI period?


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Can't see the serial number's

But here is some date and serial no.

1912

4,000,000

1916

5,000,000

1923

6,000,000

Out of one of my book's I have hope this help's.

I have two WW1 era both with screw back case's US made Elgin and Illinois they are not all way's hinged.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am sure it is not a trench watch, is that a 7 million serial number on the movement? That would make it 1920 to 1934 also there is a strong possibility it has been redialled.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. It does look like a 7,000 000 number thanks for the date reference. I think the dial is porcelain will check it out when it arrives.


----------

